# Mainland Chinese in Cape Town?



## zhu (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be moving back to CT soon, along with my wife and mother in law.

Would like to put them in touch with the Chinese community down there. 

Any mainland Chinese living there and like to get in touch? (They are from Tianjin)


----------

